# Remote Coding Position? Dallas Area



## gr8gal61 (Oct 16, 2009)

Does anyone have a lead for remote coding position(s)? I currently do some ER coding for a hospital and love it. I am CPC certified & very disciplined. I have no problem focusing and getting the charts coded & entered. 

Thanks for any and all leads.


----------

